# How to make a bandage cube



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm expecting my new DIY in the mail this week so I think I'm going to turn my old one into a bandage cube when it comes/. I'm not sure which pieces to glue together though. Are there any models that show which pieces to glue???


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't glue, use Lego!

That way you can change which parts are bandaged whenever you want


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 9, 2008)

lego? are you serious? are you talking about a glue brand in your place or are you talking about the building blocks? hehe


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

Imagine stuffing lego blocks between the layers of a rubik's cube!!


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 9, 2008)

ah... i get it now... thanks man!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 9, 2008)

I still don't get it..


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 9, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> I still don't get it..


I doubt that using lego pieces is what he really meant, and i also am not even going to attempt bandaging even my crappiest cube from a miniscule picture.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> i also am not even going to attempt bandaging even my crappiest cube from a miniscule picture.


Are you not even interested in achieving your goal? Zoom in and be instantly rewarded with the answer 

The small image is just for the notation but it shows all sides of the bandaged cube. The full page gives enough information to make one, solve one, etc.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in the middle of making one... Do I just glue the pieces together and then sticker them?


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes he really meant lego blocks. It's very simple. Glue one square piece to each cubie, then you can just pop larger pieces on top of it to bandage it any way you want!


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 14, 2008)

I lied, and im also fairly sure that i ruined it....

I glued the D face stickers as though the top middle sticker was the FD edge. Is that right? If not, my cube is screwed. Oh well. Even if it's right, it looks like plain S***.

Edit: done, and it only moderately looks like S***.  I must say solving it is kind of just alg spam, but I didn't expect much.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 24, 2008)

aliengrey said:


> Yes he really meant lego blocks. It's very simple. Glue one square piece to each cubie, then you can just pop larger pieces on top of it to bandage it any way you want!



Thank you aliengrey. Maybe a picture helps? http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=10518&p=116833


----------



## kratos94 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow using legos is honestly pure genius


----------



## CanadianPires (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone know of where I can generate bandaged cube scrambles?


----------



## riffz (Dec 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> aliengrey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he really meant lego blocks. It's very simple. Glue one square piece to each cubie, then you can just pop larger pieces on top of it to bandage it any way you want!
> ...



That's brilliant, yet so simple. I'll have to make one some time...


----------



## panyan (May 29, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> aliengrey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he really meant lego blocks. It's very simple. Glue one square piece to each cubie, then you can just pop larger pieces on top of it to bandage it any way you want!
> ...



that is pure genius, a fantastic idea. I may have to go and break out the legos!


----------

